# What do you call the common meter?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've heard it called the 'house' meter & 'house' panel .....~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We call them hosue meters here too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In General Contractor terminology PLP means *P*retty *L*ate *P*ayment


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

House Meter...No work down under?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Public Lights & Power.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Calling it the "house" or just "power" meter is universally accepted, but a lot of people also use the acronym for whatever the Electric utility is. So as 480sparky said, most likely it is Public Light and Power. Out here it is the PG&E meter for Pacific Gas & Electric, in a lot of Washington state it is the PP&L meter for Puget Power & Light etc. etc. 

In Canada, most power utilities derive their power from dams, so their names include the word "Hydro", i.e. BC Hydro, Ontario Hydro etc., so the meters up there are often referred to as "Hydro" meters, which can be very confusing to outsiders.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're talking about the common area meter of a multi-metered occupancy, I call that either the house meter or, more often, the "owner meter".


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

PLP here too (nyc)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Auselect said:


> Would calling it HOUSE be confusing over here?


well, with a heavy accent.....~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Calling it the "house" or just "power" meter is universally accepted, but a lot of people also use the acronym for whatever the Electric utility is. So as 480sparky said, most likely it is Public Light and Power. Out here it is the PG&E meter for Pacific Gas & Electric, in a lot of Washington state it is the PP&L meter for Puget Power & Light etc. etc.
> 
> In Canada, most power utilities derive their power from dams, so their names include the word "Hydro", i.e. BC Hydro, Ontario Hydro etc., so the meters up there are often referred to as "Hydro" meters, which can be very confusing to outsiders.



No, not a utility named Public Lights & Power. The vernacular. _Lights _and _power_ for the _public_'s use.


----------

